# [gelöst] img2iso

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte gerade eine img in eine iso Datei umwandeln. img2iso eingegeben und festgestellt, das es da gar nichts gibt. Dann gesucht und festgestellt, das es das wohl mal gab, das es jetzt aber isodump heist. Das habe ich schon. Ist aber ein ganz anderes Programm. Also isodump kompilliert und nach make in img2iso umbenannt. Funktioniert nicht. Gibt es da wirklich nichts?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jul 30, 2007 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft es dir: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#img2iso

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das habe ich schon probiert. Danke

```
localhost isodump-0.05.02 # ./configure --prefix=/usr

Your System is Linux release 2.6.22-gentoo-r1.

Great! Linking Makefile.

find . -name "*.o" -exec rm -f {} \;

rm -f isodump isodump.1 header.h mkmkman mkman* all install

Now run 'make' or 'make install'!

localhost isodump-0.05.02 # make

make: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »isodump«,

  benötigt von »all«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

localhost isodump-0.05.02 # ls

ChangeLog  FORMATS.txt  img2iso.man  Makefile        README

configure  img2iso.c    INSTALL      Makefile.Linux  READRAW

COPYING    img2iso.h    iso9660.h    mkmkman.c       TODO
```

----------

## TheCurse

Ich würde mal behaupten, du hast nicht alle sed Befehle laufen lassen. Hier funktioniert es wunderbar.

----------

## a.forlorn

Img ist eigentlich eh schon iso (wir nennen einfach mal ein dateiendung anders und verkaufen dann schöne Software), ein einfaches Umbenennen meiner img zu iso war mein größster Arbeitsaufwand. Bei circa 20 iso läuft dies problemlos.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal behaupten, du hast nicht alle sed Befehle laufen lassen. Hier funktioniert es wunderbar.

 Da hast Du recht. MfG

----------

## kernelOfTruth

gut zu wissen *subscribe*

----------

